# Silly question!



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

If you at open shows, you can use whatever name you prefer. I think the announcer would appreciate the English version. It's a great name!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I believe that so long as it isn't a show that you are trying to rack up "breed" points for, that its okay to use whatever name you want. It's generally the upper level shows, specific breed shows, or any other type of show where you show papers as proof of horse breed ect., so that the points and awards can be properly given to the correct horse, that it really matters. For example, the Quarter Horse World Shows, and Arabian Nationals are when you would have to use the horse's name exactly as it appears on his/her papers.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

My real name isn't English, it's French and I just put the phoenetic spelling of my name in parenthesis on my entry blanks.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Fantastic. I will just go easy on the announcer and use the English version


----------

